# Make and take April 09 Austin area



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 6, 2008)

The TXFX (Yahoo group) and the Dead Texans(garage of evil group) are holding a make and take in Round Rock TX 

When: April 25 Sat from noon to whenever we are ready!

Where: 3141 Blue Ridge DR
Round Rock TX 78681

What: Who cares we are going to just have fun and make something. I would also like for those atternding to bring a old prop they no longer want to possibly trade with another haunter. What we are makeing is still not decided. If you are in the Austin area or want to come please join the TXFX yahoo group or the Dead Texans group - Garage of Evil! to RSVP.

I will BBQ you just bring a side dish if you want and something to drink!


----------

